# Achat de vieux mac



## tib92 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir quel sont les meilleurs mac selon vous à acheter et où les trouvé ??
je vais peut-être acquérir un mac classic (c'est un bon choix ??)

voilà merci à vous 
tib92


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2011)

Un Mac Classic???? c'est un modèle qui a plus de 20 ans, non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> je vais peut-être acquérir un mac classic (c'est un bon choix ??)



Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "bon choix" : me plaçant sur le plan "collection" (je n'imagine pas que tu l'achètes pour travailler ), je dirais que c'est un bon choix pour faire tourner de vieux systèmes (mais pas les premiers, le Classic doit avoir au moins un 6.kekchose pour démarrer, et peut aller jusqu'au 7.5.5), mais si c'est pour la "valeur" de la machine, là, non, le Classic était déjà, en son temps, une machine imitant des Mac plus anciens (il est un clone du Mac SE "FD/HD" sorti trois ans avant lui, avec presque* exactement les mêmes caractéristiques internes, et une "carrosserie" légèrement modernisée (. Donc, sur ce plan là, un Mac SE serait plus intéressant (d'autant qu'il peut lui, faire tourner du système 4 au 7.5.5).


(*) Hors "carrosserie", les seules autres différences sont au niveau de la vitesse de la Ram (150 ms sur le SE, 120 ms sur le classic), du disque dur (20 ou 40 Mo en option sur le SE, ou deux lecteurs de disquettes si pas de disque dur, 40 Mo d'office sur le Classic), pas de slot d'extention sur le Classic, 1 SE PDS sur le SE, un seul port ADB sur le Classic, 2 sur le SE, et une alim de 76 watts sur le Classic contre 100 watts sur le SE.


----------



## tib92 (14 Août 2011)

donc je devrai plutôt prendre le mac SE ok mais où le trouver ?? y a t-il des sites spéciaux pour des vieux trucs apple (à part macg) ?
et quel sont les mieux niveau collection car moi j'aimerai bien un apple II (voir I ), l'ibook g3 palourde, l'imac graphite et l'imac tournesol
merci


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2011)

Mais ton but c'est quoi? Les utiliser? ou collectionner des vieux Macs?

Pour info, j'ai dans un placard un vieux POwerbook G3/400 "bronze keyboard" (en état de fonctionnement)


----------



## tib92 (14 Août 2011)

c'est pour les collectionner et si possible de les utiliser 
et t'as juste un powerbook g3 à donner ou d'autre ??


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

j'ai oublié de vous dire que avec le mac classic il y a une imprimante apple stylewriter pour 40 le tout, c'est une bonne imprimante ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

Perso, je trouve que ça fait cher pour ce que c'est !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

l'imprimant + le mac ?
et r e m y tu peux me donner plus d'infos sur ton powerbook par MP s'il te plait 
merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> l'imprimant + le mac ?



Ben oui, si j'étais intéressé par les machines de bureau (ce qui n'est pas le cas, je ne collectionne que les portables  Question de place), je ne mettrais pas plus de 12-15 pour l'ensemble !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

d'accord merci et selon toi quel sont les meilleurs portable apple à collectionner ??
tu as les quels ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

Pour l'instant, j'ai un PowerBook Duo 230 de 1992 (payé 10 &#8364; sur une brocante), un PowerBook G3 "Pismo" de 2000, gratuit, deux iBook G4 (800 Mhz de 2003 et 1,2 Ghz "late 2004"), gratuits), et deux PC Toshiba (un 486 DX4/75 de 1996 et un Pentium 120 de 1998) gratuits aussi.

Mais j'ai décidé très récemment de "collectionner", si je m'étais décidé plus tôt, j'aurais aussi un iBook G3 "Palourde" de 1999, deux PowerBook G3 "Wallstreet" (un 12 pouces et un 14 pouces) de 1998 et un PowerBook G3 "Lombard" de 1999, toutes machines que j'ai données à différents membres de MacGe


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

où as-tu eu les mac gratuit à part macgé et une brocante ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

Pro de l'informatique : des machines mises au rencar par mes clients (par MacGe, j'en ai "donné", pas "reçu") !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

et maintenant tu donnes plus à macgé ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------

le tout premier macbook pro à 400 c'est bien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> et maintenant tu donnes plus à macgé ??



Ben la fonction "recherche", elle sert à quoi ? j'ai encore mis deux G4 il y a peu !



tib92 a dit:


> le tout premier macbook pro à 400 c'est bien ?



Oui et non : oui, parce que s'il est en bon état, c'est un prix raisonnable, mais sans plus, et non, parce que c'est une impasse : tu ne peux pas dépasser Snow Leopard avec cette machine, il est équipé d'un Core Duo, et il faut un Core2Duo pour Lion !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

bah c'est pas forcément pour le mettre sous lion, snow leopard ça me convient  donc c'est un bon choix ??
je peux l'utiliser pour des tâches quotidiennes sans problèmes (internet, texte, photo ...) et pour la programmation ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> bah c'est pas forcément pour le mettre sous lion, snow leopard ça me convient  donc c'est un bon choix ??
> je peux l'utiliser pour des tâches quotidiennes sans problèmes (internet, texte, photo ...) et pour la programmation ??



Oui, mais ici, ça n'est pas l'endroit pour en parler.


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

d'accord merci beaucoup et une autre question :
un imac tournesol 20pouces à 600 rassure moi c'est hors de prix ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> d'accord merci beaucoup et une autre question :
> un imac tournesol 20pouces à 600 rassure moi c'est hors de prix ??



Non, tout ce qui est rare est cher !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

mais y en a un 17 pouces à 300 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

tib92 a dit:


> mais y en a un 17 pouces à 300 !



Les 17 pouces, c'est très commun, les 20 pouces, c'est rare !


----------



## tib92 (15 Août 2011)

ok merci


----------



## chacha95 (1 Septembre 2011)

A combien vous évaluerez un G4 Cube ? (avec moniteur Studio Display + enceintes HK + Clavier/souris)


----------



## iMacounet (1 Septembre 2011)

Un G4 Cube complet et en bon êtat, ça vaut dans les 200Euros !


----------

